# Embarrassing but relief



## czguy (Dec 1, 2013)

I've posted before, and have received some good feedback. I have IBS-C and slow transit which makes things tough sometimes. I've been reading about proper position while on the toilet and how squatting is nature's way of doing things right.

I have a small step stool that I use but it doesn't put me in the squat position very well. So I tried the unthinkable this morning after I woke up and felt the urge. I evacuated in the shower. I squat and gave it a very slight push and nearly completely emptied myself.

Needless to say this was not the most sanitary practice though I did wash myself well and then disinfected the shower with bleach and cleaner.

I feel partially ashamed but I can't deny how good it felt to feel empty and to achieve a good movement.

Has anyone else done this? Either on accident or on purpose? I don't feel that I want to make a routine of this but it really helped me this morning.

Maybe it's time to look into a real squatty-potty to help things move along?

Feedback is welcome, and I don't mind sifting through negative criticism either. I did what I had to do, just wondering if anyone else has ever tried this?

Apparently in parts of Asia their version of a toilet is a hole in the floor in the shower room with a shower head nearby. I guess they have it right?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi---oh don't feel ashamed--that's good you tried it--and wonderful that it worked so well--hooray!! really--in the C (constipation) world we do what we have to do--IMHO.

i've never done it but i know someone who does. she has severe pelvic floor dysfunction and slow transit and it's the only way she can go. and of course she's very careful about disinfecting etc afterwards. and i've heard of others doing this too.

there are times when i've thought of using one of the cats' litter boxes...







i have bad knees though--hurts to squat.

i love my shoebox! thankfully it works quite well for me but of course it's not a real squat by any means...

yes, do look into the squatty potty.lots of people love it. i've even seen directions online for making your own kind of squatty potty-type set-up, if you are bit handy with tools and wood.

good luck! yes it is a big relief finding something that works!


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

Lol well hell if it helped! I would invest in the squatty potty though. It's the same thing and you'll love it.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

Very interesting! Have you seen this?

http://naturesplatform.com/

If you find something that works, keep doing it. You could always take the drain cover off so it goes straight down the pipe and disinfect afterwards. Do you live with other people, and wouldn't they hear it? Keep us posted on whether you're still doing this and whether it's still working.


----------



## czguy (Dec 1, 2013)

tummyrumbles said:


> Very interesting! Have you seen this?
> 
> http://naturesplatform.com/
> 
> If you find something that works, keep doing it. You could always take the drain cover off so it goes straight down the pipe and disinfect afterwards. Do you live with other people, and wouldn't they hear it? Keep us posted on whether you're still doing this and whether it's still working.


I live with other people but have my own bathroom. I'm not sure I'm going to do it again, but it was proof positive that the squatting position works. I think I'm going to to figure out a way to squat properly on the toilet until I can order a proper platform/squatty potty.


----------



## Jonathan108 (Jan 8, 2014)

czguy, On the FAQ page of the naturesplatform site, there are instructions for making your own platform. It just costs a few dollars for the parts. There are two options, discussed in questions 6 and 7.


----------



## chlorophyll (Jul 31, 2013)

You couldn't have just gotten a bucket or something?

You don't poop in the shower, and you don't praise people who poop in the shower. There's a line, and pooping in the shower certainly crosses it.

This thread is amazing for all of the wrong reasons


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

What an insensitive comment. The OP was very brave in admitting this and in doing so made a very valid point. Sitting isn't a natural position for evacuation. Westerners have a much harder time of it than Asians. A full squat helps to straighten out the colon and for someone who doesn't have a natures platform or is too embarrassed to install one this is a very workable solution. There have been a number of people here threatening suicide because of their IBS. If someone finds something that helps them then good on them. I respect the OP for trying to help others even at the risk of his own embarrassment.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

When I am away from home I never sit on the toilet seat when pooping. I lift the toilet seat, put my feet on the edge of the toilet bowl, and squat. Handicapped stalls are really good for this, but usually I do it on a regular toilet. Sometimes, people bend down to see which stalls are empty. Since my feet are off the floor, they will try to enter my stall thinking no one is in it. Squatting is good.


----------



## chlorophyll (Jul 31, 2013)

tummyrumbles said:


> What an insensitive comment. The OP was very brave in admitting this and in doing so made a very valid point. Sitting isn't a natural position for evacuation. Westerners have a much harder time of it than Asians. A full squat helps to straighten out the colon and for someone who doesn't have a natures platform or is too embarrassed to install one this is a very workable solution. There have been a number of people here threatening suicide because of their IBS. If someone finds something that helps them then good on them. I respect the OP for trying to help others even at the risk of his own embarrassment.


You don't need to act all SJW. It's unbecoming of intelligent discussion. You don't need to educate anyone here on natures idea of ideal pooping. You can't, and I can't stress this enough, can't justify someone purposely pooping in the shower! Of all the various options in this world, pooping in the shower is not one of them. Again, why couldn't a simple bucket have been used? If OP is so hard-pressed to poop and is resorting to extremes is it really that difficult to find a bedpan from somewhere? Why couldn't OP go for a trek out in some bushland somewhere and dig a hole? Why couldn't OP make an adult nappy? ANY number of options are FAR better than pooping in the damn shower, and anyone with their head on half-right should see that. SJW-types do not amuse me in the slightest. Get some perspective and see the world as it really is.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

If the shower is cleaned and disinfected and its the op's own bathroom I don't quite understand the problem with it. I just started dealing with C after D predominant IBS and I have no idea what to do. I'm always in pain with cramps and bloating. Its just awful. And I'm glad I found out about the squatting thing. I've never even heard of it but I'm going to try it.

And my kitten pooped in my shower a couple weeks ago so if all else fails at least she broke it in for me


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Windemere--so sorry that you're now struggling with C after having to struggle with D. that really makes it hard, going from one extreme to the other.

good luck with experimenting with squatting. you might also want to try (if you haven't already) just elevating your feet on a footstool or shoe box or overturned waste bin etc. sometimes even a slight elevation of the feet helps. it does with me.

your kitten sounds cute. is that her photo? how did you ever get her to wear clothes! i tried to put a cute festive







little antler hat on one of my cats but she wasn't having any part of it!

good luck. hope you can get some relief.


----------



## chlorophyll (Jul 31, 2013)

windemere said:


> If the shower is cleaned and disinfected and its the op's own bathroom I don't quite understand the problem with it. I just started dealing with C after D predominant IBS and I have no idea what to do. I'm always in pain with cramps and bloating. Its just awful. And I'm glad I found out about the squatting thing. I've never even heard of it but I'm going to try it.
> 
> And my kitten pooped in my shower a couple weeks ago so if all else fails at least she broke it in for me


By that logic you can just squat wherever you like, as long as you clean it down after.

There's this very simple concept of separation. You don't do certain things in certain places, and you designate areas for specific things. If you can understand the concept of not using the meat cutting board in the kitchen for anything but meat, then it shouldn't be too difficult to understand that the shower is not the place to expel a load of feces. You don't urinate in the kitchen sink, or bathroom sink. You don't store your food in the bathroom. Things like that. It's all pretty basic common sense.

For the last time, there are so many other options available to any sane individual which do not involve contaminating the shower area. My goodness some of you people are astounding. You have taken this whole IBS thing to a level of silliness warranting it being labelled "IBS privilege".

IBS privilege is defecating in your shower on purpose, and then being praised for it.

Some of you have clearly lost your senses. It's one thing to manage something that was accidental, or incidental such as your cat, but to purposely contaminate an area should register in any clear-thinking mind that it's simply wrong. There is no sane justification for it.

Just because people have various issues doesn't mean that anything goes and all things are condoned. Keep some sense of perspective. This shouldn't be a conversation that needs to be had.


----------



## norah (Jan 17, 2014)

Well, praying in the bathroom may not be acceptable to some either...but, even that becomes necessary when you have not had a bm for about 10 days with no hope left after you have done everything else. I think it should be whatever it takes for relief with this horrible disease/ condition. So put that in your pipe............


----------



## Sunshine2u (Jan 24, 2014)

No I haven't tried it and you shouldn't feel embarrassed about because you cleaned up the mess. Back in ancient times, people squat to relieve their bodies of waste like fecal matter because there were no toilets. Toilets put our bodies in an unnatural position. Squatting is natural because it requires no man-made device. If it makes you feel better because you are closer to fully emptying the toxic fecal matter then do it.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I actually had to pee in my sink once because my toilet was broken. If you gotta go, you gotta go. I don't know why you care so much about what people do in their own bathrooms. You obviously don't think that its appropriate as a last resort which is fine. No one is pooping in your shower. And as a recent ibs-d sufferer I've had to poop in far worse places than a shower.


----------



## Marv72 (Sep 29, 2013)

Czguy.........you go where ever you can, don't take a damn bit of notice of what anyone else says. If that's the best plan of action for you, then the shower it is, who cares, it's yr shower,yr bathroom, yr house and you can do what you like, how you like in it. Use the garden pond, kitchen sink or a bucket in the living room whilst watching tv if you want to, when your desperate who cares where it happens as long as you get some relief .
The above comment has made me so angry I can't type quickly enough, totally insensitive and a completely unacceptable comment.!!!!!!!!
Why this person has chose to be so cruel and hurtful I can't imagine
Hope things turn out ok for you czguy


----------



## Bluesprite333 (Jul 7, 2012)

chlorophyll said:


> By that logic you can just squat wherever you like, as long as you clean it down after.
> 
> There's this very simple concept of separation. You don't do certain things in certain places, and you designate areas for specific things. If you can understand the concept of not using the meat cutting board in the kitchen for anything but meat, then it shouldn't be too difficult to understand that the shower is not the place to expel a load of feces. You don't urinate in the kitchen sink, or bathroom sink. You don't store your food in the bathroom. Things like that. It's all pretty basic common sense.
> 
> ...


Get over yourself. "IBS privelege?" The word privelege implies a special right. Well, it's not a "right" when it involves your own home. When it's your house - it's your right.

And why do you even care? What's it to you anyway what a person does? Clearly the OP did this out of desperation. How's that for justification? Like - the need to stay alive? Not go to the ER?


----------



## squat2poop (Feb 2, 2014)

As you can tell by my member name, I'm a squat to poop fan. Now I only have a mere week experience, I have tried different way of squatting and they all work very well and are worth changing how you poop, for life. My squatty potty arrived this am and I haven't used it for BM yet, I think it gives just as good of a squat as squatting on the toilet rim with the seat up, but way easier on my knees. If squatting in the shower works for you and I can see how, I would get a plastic tub of some kind that is not real tall on the sides and line with toilet paper and squat with the tub underneath, then you can flush the poop. The shower is actually ideal b/c when you squat like that, you can pee and make a mess and easy to clean, also depending on your shower, easy to balance or lean on something. My only concern is draining the poop down the drain that is not designed for it, I would think the feces would create a smell after time goes on. I'm not a plumber though, but I don't judge you, after all it is your house. Stay calm and squat on!


----------

